# Moving to a horsey house



## lu26 (Mar 9, 2008)

We have just bought a house and livery yard in Warwickshire so it will be nice to have the horses at home with us plus have the business there too,looking forward to it 

So if you need livery let me know


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

nice 

sounds lovely to have a yard, i would love one


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

Don't have a livery but we moved to a house with land/stables last October. Love having my boys at home and having control over how they are looked after! Have fun!


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2008)

Good luck!i dont like large livery yards gets really bitchy at times.smaller ones can be better,be wary of the ones that dont pay on time,make a mess,pinch other peoples stuff and dont look after horses propaly!!can be a real painare you doing diy,or the whole range?


----------



## lu26 (Mar 9, 2008)

We have run a yard before don't do DIY only part or full


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2008)

Have you got many stables?what facilities have you got??


----------

